# This damned HEAT!!!



## saucywench (May 31, 2007)

^
That's me. Hot. And...well, if not angry, certainly unhappy.

It takes me anywhere from 10 to 15 minutes to leave my office and walk in my front door, depending on where I'm parked. This afternoon, as I left the building, I had to walk all the way across a black-topped, asphalt parking lot to get to my car. It was "only" 86 degrees out, but the sun was blasting down on my head and chest, and the heat that the black asphalt had absorbed during the day was radiating back up and striking me, as well. I had rolled my windows all the way up when I parked the car after lunch because of the threat of rain...so my car was a furnace when I got in it. I barely had the patience to get the windows down to let out the heat. There was no point in turning the AC on as I would have been home by the time it finally cranked out cold air.

I absolutely cannot take this stuff. It makes me instantly miserable and cranky. And it's not even June yet. I'm looking at at least 3 solid months of misery; that's a conservative estimate, it's more likely at least 3 1/2 to 4 months.

There's really no point to this post except to bitch. I am becoming more and more intolerant of summer weather, even though I have maintained roughly the same weight for 5 or 6 years. When I say intolerant, I mean that the heat and discomfort that arises from it affects me not only physically, but mentally and emotionally. It's like a complete assault to my entire being, and I simply cannot function in it. It takes everything out of me and drains me completely. If I had to spend a great deal of time outdoors in the heat I think I would go insane. 

I dread getting out soon to go to the grocery store. At least I have my work clothes off (today was long-sleeved navy silk blouse (light-weight, albeit dark) and navy linen slacks, so it's not as though I was all bundled and trussed. I'm down to my undies now, with the AC turned down, and sitting in front of a desk fan. I'll probably wait an hour or so, maybe longer, closer to dusk, before I'll venture outside in shorts and a t-shirt for my grocery run.

I've made several complaints on the forums about my issues with heat and humidity. This probably won't be the last time, either. 

Ugh.


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2007)

I loved your post, Saucy, because I have an uncomfortable BBW fetish. :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 31, 2007)

i feel your pain! It is usually over 100 for the entire month of july and part of august. It's been in the mid nineties most of the last few weeks. Thank god for air conditioning and fans! When it gets closer to 110, i totally want to just lay in bed with nothing but a wet towel and a fan on me. (the wet towel acts as a cooler when the fan blows) I hate my Jetta because the AC sucks.


----------



## Esme (May 31, 2007)

I turned my A/C on today, but I think I'm just a wuss. Doesn't matter though, I'm comfy!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 31, 2007)

I so understand your situation --Chicago has horribly humid and hot summers. I am not looking forward to it. We have on the air right now...otherwise, it would be a really ugly situation.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

Saucy, come to Scotland. It's been an average of 49 degrees fahrenheit here the past few days. I woke up Sunday and Monday very early morning cold in bed and had to turn the heating up!


----------



## kr7 (May 31, 2007)

saucywench said:


> .......When I say intolerant, I mean that the heat and discomfort that arises from it affects me not only physically, but mentally and emotionally. It's like a complete assault to my entire being, and I simply cannot function in it. It takes everything out of me and drains me completely. If I had to spend a great deal of time outdoors in the heat I think I would go insane.........




Hey Saucy,
Have you ever tried one of those personal A/C collars? You could pop one on a couple of minutes before leaving work, and just wear it for the drive home. It doesn't make your whole body cold, but it cools your head, neck, and some of the blood passing through the skin in your neck, so you do feel better.  

Chris


----------



## saucywench (Jun 1, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Hey Saucy,
> Have you ever tried one of those personal A/C collars? You could pop one on a couple of minutes before leaving work, and just wear it for the drive home. It doesn't make your whole body cold, but it cools your head, neck, and some of the blood passing through the skin in your neck, so you do feel better.
> 
> Chris


I have GOT to get one of those. It was one of the things recommended on some of my other "bitching about the heat" threads. Thanks for the suggestion/reminder; I'm going to revisit those threads this weekend and place my order at one of the links provided.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure if this will help with the situation, but I've just begun using Secret clinical strength anti-perspirant (it's an over-the-counter item). I have to say, I do feel that it works better than your more run-of-the mill anti-perspirants. I just got back from an 18 hour day, and my armpits and top still smell as fresh as they did this morning - and this is saying something because my body doesn't cope well with heat and humidity.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 1, 2007)

I feel your pain!
The weather here in NJ is getting hotter by the minute, and I'm hating every minute of it.
And to top it all off, the AC in my living room just DIED!
I don't have the money to replace it right now and I have no idea how I'm going to survive the summer.
The last time I went through a summer with no AC was when my son was a baby and we spent the whole summer in our BIG bathtub using it like a pool! lol
Is Spring here yet?!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 1, 2007)

Yay for having an older car with an older AC system and the good, illegal, high-test stuff!

I turn the AC on and in mere seconds I have cold air.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 1, 2007)

Saucy, whatever you do...don't move to North Carolina, unless it's up in the mountains...lol. 

I told my friends and family that I moved from one humid state (Misery) to another. North Carolina, especially by the ocean, is even more humid. Thank God for AC.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 1, 2007)

Frankie said:


> Not sure if this will help with the situation, but I've just begun using Secret clinical strength anti-perspirant (it's an over-the-counter item). I have to say, I do feel that it works better than your more run-of-the mill anti-perspirants. I just got back from an 18 hour day, and my armpits and top still smell as fresh as they did this morning - and this is saying something because my body doesn't cope well with heat and humidity.


I have a coupon for that! I did the dreaded grocery shopping last night (actually, the temperature was considerably more pleasant only an hour after I posted) and saw it on the shelves. However, I also had a coupon for another type of Secret so I used that one first. The clinical strength version was $7+ in Kroger and I hope to find it at a cheaper price by the end of July, when the coupon expires. I'm glad to know it's effective; at that price, it should be!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who gets cranky from the heat. My biggest pet peeve in summer is when you get a shower, and you're all sweaty again before you're dressed. That's such a big irritation to me that I've been known to go back and get another one right away.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 1, 2007)

I think the secret is just a more expensive version of Certain Dri anti-perspirant. I purchased certain dri at a local drugstore for around $4.00 and I sweat a lot under my arms. It does work!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, Saucy. We could invite you up north but it gets surprisingly hot here in the summers! 

I have AC in my office, and in my car, so a lot of the time I don't have to deal with the heat. However, I don't have it at home (or plan to). 

Last summer during the worst heat wave, I thought it might be possible for me to actually pass out my apartment was so hot. I'm realizing now how thankful I am that I moved. My 2nd floor room now faces an open street with big trees instead of another house and with just one box fan I've been getting the best breezes and have been sleeping great! However, I'll check-in in July. For my plan to work it needs to cool down into the 70s at night. 

Ditto on nothing worse than getting sweaty after a shower and before/while getting dressed. Bathrooms are always the most oppresively hot places anywhere I've ever lived.

I will note that my sexual energy has dwindled to a barely audible pulse. I just can't imagine....doing that...box fan...sweating on partner...ugh!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 1, 2007)

saucywench said:


> There was no point in turning the AC on as I would have been home by the time it finally cranked out cold air.






Forgotten_Futures said:


> Yay for having an older car with an older AC system and the good, illegal, high-test stuff!
> 
> I turn the AC on and in mere seconds I have cold air.



Saucy, unless Mini has seriously screwed up on their AC systems, which would not be characteristic of them, your AC should not take that long to begin having effect. You should be feeling noticeably colder air within a couple minutes or less...even with the new/legal refrigerant. It may need some attention.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 1, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I think the secret is just a more expensive version of Certain Dri anti-perspirant. I purchased certain dri at a local drugstore for around $4.00 and I sweat a lot under my arms. It does work!



You know, I think I may even have a thing of Certain Dri around here somewhere. I didn't like it all that much when I tried it because it's a roll-on. 

What I'd like to know if whether all of this aluminum based anti-perspirant stuff is going to put me on the fast track to developing Alzheimer's or breast cancer. First it could be linked, then it had no link, now it's under scrutiny again. In an ideal world I'd merely use a deodorant, but even in the dead of the winter that's just not going to work well for me.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 1, 2007)

missaf said:


> Degree is the only one that works for me. Secret leaves me stinky, literally. Degree I can actually tell it works because I start to smell really nice the more I sweat LOL



Yeah, I use Degree as well and it works quite well. Some say you can even skip a day, but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, we are just now breaking the 90's. I think we may have had a couple days so far at or above 90, but it's time for the real heat to start here in the Houston area.

Today I was out in it for a while and it rained too, and steam was rising from the pavement and the humdity was just oppressive. When it is like this, I can be indoors in air conditioning and still sweat like crazy.

I guess time is here to keep my hair up and start carrying around a few cotton hankies for mopping my face off. That's about how I manage to get through the hot season. Bleh. 

Tracy


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 2, 2007)

Secure pads (ordered from pharmacy.ca) can help facial sweating. They are expensive, but work very well. 

http://www.esfbchannel.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=968&


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 3, 2007)

All I can say is, for summer heat, cieling fans are godly. Stand under one on high and the relative temp on your skin plummets.

If you have a basement.... move your bedroom. Basements tend to be the coldest places of any house, not counting the air ducts while the AC is running.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 3, 2007)

I will look into those secure pads. 

My problem is that I start to sweat from my scalp to the point where it looks like somebody turned a hose onto me and then it spreads to my forehead and then the rest of my face. 

I can be outside in the heat of the day and barely perspire from any other part of my body. But my head and face? Dripping. 

Only in the warm months. From mid October to Mid May, no problems. 

Tracy


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 10, 2007)

Well here in Michigan it was 85 degrees today and it was warm because we did not have a lot of breeze it was like Dry Heat so it was pretty warm and I'm forced to use my Ceiling Fan my mom won't turn on the A/C because my Dad pays the bill and its burning up hot in my house because my Bedroom is on the 3rd floor I wish I had a Main Floor Bedroom than I would not be as Hot but you know what I have a Hormonal Imbalance so I get hot sometimes and need Air. But its going to stay in the 80s for a while its not going to reach the 90s for a while but one day we had 91 degrees and it was Burning up Hot and I love working in my Yard so I have to Absolutely Water it because its not suppose to Rain here until Wednesday than that day it probably won't Rain unless its like 80% chance


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's something I do to refresh myself during the day when it's hot and I don't have time for another bath or even a quick sponge bath...

I keep a little mister/spray bottle in the fridge, filled with distilled water and a dozen drops of lavender essential oil and a half dozen drops of lemon essential oil. I shake it up and spray it on my face, arms, chest, feet, back of neck, etc... and just spraying it around in the air really freshens and cools the air too.

You can do a few drops peppermint oil, rose oil, orange flower oil, etc... any essential oil in skin-safe dilution. Lavender-Lemon is just so yummy smelling and refreshing though. And of course you can just use plain old water and it'll get the job done too.

Tracy


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 23, 2007)

I am so so glad we put in our air conditioner last weekend (its just a window unit) It gets so humid here in Michigan sometimes, and it was hell sleeping without it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 24, 2007)

On the subject of heat venting...

Short hair is better in summer as the scalp is typically a major heat radiation point. Also, if you can get away with it, go nude, or wear as little as possible when around the house. Fans make you feel cooler without actually changing the temperature by lowering the pressure of the air moving over you. Simply setting a block of ice (or frozen gel packs) behind a fan and running it is a very simple form of translating freezer effort to room cooling (the principles behind a freezer and an AC being almost identical). Horribly inefficient, but better than leaving the freezer door open.


----------



## saucywench (Aug 12, 2007)

This coming week's forecast?
Monday: 104
Tuesday: 106
Wednesday: 108
Thursday: 105
Friday: 105
Then we get a cold snap on Saturday, with a high of 98. :blink:


----------



## Isa (Aug 12, 2007)

saucywench said:


> This coming week's forecast?
> Monday: 104
> Tuesday: 106
> Wednesday: 108
> ...



Those temps are how it's felt the past couple of days here. Today was insane and in my area we actually had several power surges today with the electricity finally popping off for about 20 minutes. It was a good excuse to play catch up with the neighbors during the "what's going on?" phone calls.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2007)

After the unusually warm winter/spring, I was expecting a blistering summer, but the temperature has only hit high 90's a few times, and never peaked over 100 (ambient, at least). Most of our days haven't gone abover high 80's/low 90's, and recently we've been seeing more high 70's than anything else. I fear for a frigid winter at this rate.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 14, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> After the unusually warm winter/spring, I was expecting a blistering summer, but the temperature has only hit high 90's a few times, and never peaked over 100 (ambient, at least). Most of our days haven't gone abover high 80's/low 90's, and recently we've been seeing more high 70's than anything else. I fear for a frigid winter at this rate.



At least in winter you can wrap up warm. And with central heating, shopping malls, and cars there is no real need to stay outside for too long. And there is always hibernation


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2007)

Winter, and the fact my parents won't run the heat enough in winter, means my room is cold even with the computer (which produces a good deal of waste heat) running full tilt. I have a blanket wrapped around my desk chair in winter.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not good. However (not saying that you are) you get some people who set the heating too high in winter, and expect to be able to go around the house in pretty much summer clothes!

I prefer winter to summer!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I'm also not exactly muscular, so my body isn't too naturally hot on its own.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 13, 2007)

Time: 6:15PM; Temperature: 73F

Did I mention it was November 11th? 

Oh, did I mention I was peeling my clothes off as soon as I got in the door? Or that I turned on the AC and set it to 69?


----------



## Risible (Nov 13, 2007)

Warm here, too, in Los Angeles.


*IT'S NOT FAIR!


*​


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 13, 2007)

Even we've had a relatively warm and crazily snowless fall. Of course that was quickly remedied by the mountains of snow we've gotten since Saturday. We went from nearly a month late for snow (we ALWAYS have snow on the ground for Halloween) to several inches the other day and now another foot or so currently in progress. 

My commute tomorrow should be such fun. :shocked:


----------



## k1009 (Nov 22, 2007)

I hatehatehatehatehatehatehatehate the heat here. It's been cool today so I've been sitting out on my balcony for the first time in a few weeks. I'm really looking forward to going out tonight as I'll be able to walk the 20 minutes to the pub we're going to and not feel like dying. It's marvellous.

I wish I had a solution for coping with the heat but unfortunately given that I am very much a fan of hot countries the only solution I see is weightloss. Not happy.


----------



## saucywench (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm reviving this thread. (Apparently I survived last summer relatively unscathed.)

So, what are YOUR tips for staying cool?


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 14, 2009)

Fortunately, in my new home, I don't have much of an issue with overheating, BUT in my old loft it would often reach temps of well over 100 degrees inside in the summer, with no AC possible. There were times when I literally slept on towels, because I was sweating so much. Anyway, I did most of the things already mentioned in this thread....BUT the most effective thing I found was to take a cold bath. Sit and soak in it for as long as I could, and it would really bring down my whole body temperature, much more effectively than a cold shower. The cooling effect lasts quite a while.


----------

